# Too True



## NodeBytes (Jul 3, 2013)

This is how I feel sometimes...


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Or:


----------



## mikho (Jul 4, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Or:


Cookies!!! Yeah!!


----------



## peterw (Jul 4, 2013)

mikho said:


> Cookies!!! Yeah!!


I should try this at my job too. "Deployment failed, but I made cookies" :lol:


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah...  

The "Entrance level" job for my major require at minimum 2 years of experience. 

Talk about a fun time for my classmates straight out of finishing their Bachelors.


----------



## Zen (Jul 4, 2013)

Welcome to the illogical world that we live in. You need to make your own experience, lie, or get lucky (know someone, meet someone, etc).


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 4, 2013)

A nice article about this: http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/02/the-years-of-experience-myth.html

(More related to programming/IT fields because I'm assuming you're not actually applying for a job as a barista)


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jul 4, 2013)

Networking and knowing people will land you a potential job if you're coming fresh out of college/university otherwise it's the Wild Wild West out there with equally qualified people vying for the same job.


----------



## blergh (Jul 4, 2013)

I feel that the IT-sector isn't really impacted by this as much as other sectors are. If you have assburgers and are a helluva coder it is way easier for you to land a job here than if you were trying to land a job as say.. a salesperson-in-a-cubicle (telemarketing?)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 4, 2013)

blergh said:


> I feel that the IT-sector isn't really impacted by this as much as other sectors are.


*[CITATION NEEDED]*


----------



## mikho (Jul 6, 2013)

blergh said:


> I feel that the IT-sector isn't really impacted by this as much as other sectors are. If you have assburgers and are a helluva coder it is way easier for you to land a job here than if you were trying to land a job as say.. a salesperson-in-a-cubicle (telemarketing?)


I can only speak for myself and the company that I work for. My daily job is to be the IT-manager/IT-department of the customers I have.


This lets me "know" some other business then my own.


What I've noticed lately is that companys in the production sector are having a hard time, compared to the companys that are selling services.


We, on the other hand have recently landed a handful of new jobs that actually had us hire some new employees.


From a more personal point when looking for a new job or even a first job, you need to have connections. If you don't know someone on the "inside" it's really hard to get employed. Atleast here in Sweden.


----------

